# Drone vs Wildfire



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

This really grinds my gears....its open season boys grab your shotguns!!!

https://www.stgeorgeutah.com/news/a...ighting-operations-for-3rd-time/#.V2lcr9IrLIU


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

It's amazing how some people just don't think the rules apply to them. Gotta get that hot shot


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Shouldn't be too hard to find the owner, he is transmitting a very easy to scan for, very specific signal frequency to the drone. Drones can also be fed a interruption signal that would crash them easily.


-DallanC


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Did anyone else see the video that was from the dept of defense I believe that was some crazy looking 'gun' that shot the drones and made them lose power and crash? They just need to put something like that on those helicopters


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Indeed. Its disappointing to say the least. Time and time again recreational communities have the chance to self-regulate and a handful of people ruin it for everyone. These fires are near me and the Saddle Fire is 0% contained during a massive heat wave in the area. Having to ground aircraft during such a time has a huge impact on containment and crew safety. If they find the person I hope they prosecute.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bekins24 said:


> Did anyone else see the video that was from the dept of defense I believe that was some crazy looking 'gun' that shot the drones and made them lose power and crash? They just need to put something like that on those helicopters


http://www.popsci.com/solider-downs-drone-with-cyber-rifle-at-defense-secretarys-feet

Where can i get one of these? I'd like to take out my neighbors quadcopter!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

It happened again:mad2:
http://www.thespectrum.com/story/ne...refighting-efforts-near-pine-valley/86905496/


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

They should take a chopper with a full load of water and water bomb it. That should relegate it down to crash into smithereens.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

no.

Instead, we'll call an emergency legislative session, and create some more laws that won't be enforced to address the issue.


It makes perfect sense! We already have laws to regulate the drones. People ignore the laws. Make more laws for people to ignore.

I'm in.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet that at some point some legislations is passed that requires manufacturers to create an override that allows them to take control of the drone and land it somehow.

Im sure people will argue all day long about that concept. But until people can act responsibly, they must be treated accordingly.


----------

